# wild game



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd like to know the detriments if any of starting a pup (8-10wks) on wild game. Not full meals, but a meaty joint or two for gnawing on. I'm on the way to the supermarket now to get some "safer" usda inspected morsels for the pup. What should I be cognizant of regarding starting the pup on venison. I usually use ground turkey or chicken necks and it works out well. I didn't have any in the freezer, but I guess I'll get up off my lazy a$$ and go. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance for the commentary.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Zakia Days said:


> I'd like to know the detriments if any of starting a pup (8-10wks) on wild game. Not full meals, but a meaty joint or two for gnawing on. I'm on the way to the supermarket now to get some "safer" usda inspected morsels for the pup. What should I be cognizant of regarding starting the pup on venison. I usually use ground turkey or chicken necks and it works out well. I didn't have any in the freezer, but I guess I'll get up off my lazy a$$ and go. Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks everyone in advance for the commentary.


disregard. found the posts on my topic:razz:


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been feeding venison to puppies for years and have yet to have a problem with it. I fact it is my preferred feed for dogs.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Same here about feeding elk and deer meat..during the season I get quite a bit from my butcher. Many hunters shoot up their's and some don't bleed them out properly as well as a few don't even dress it out...all these factors provide me with a lot of venison for the dogs and they love it. The cats do too.


----------

